# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  la extracción de agua de los acuiferos también aporta al aumento de los niveles del mar

## termopar

La noticia esta en inglés (http://www.revealnews.org/article/ov...ea-level-rise/) pero en resumidas cuentas indica que debido a que se extrae del subsuelo y acaba en el mar, este último aumenta su nivel. Así lo han medido y han comprobado que las expectativas de aumento del nivel del mar aumentan debido a este aporte artificial.

Parece que a nivel mundial se han extraido del subsuelo 4500 Km3 desde que se empezó con la tecnología extractiva intensiva. Esta extracción ha aumentado el nivel del mar en 1 cm aproximadamente

----------

Jonasino (25-mar-2015),NoRegistrado (25-mar-2015),Varanya (23-abr-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

A desalar, a desalar 
que el mundo se va a acabar

----------


## Jonasino

> Parece que a nivel mundial se han extraido del subsuelo 4500 Km3 desde que se empezó con la tecnología extractiva intensiva. Esta extracción ha aumentado el nivel del mar en 1 cm aproximadamente


No se si los americanos han exagerado un poco. Si vemos las cantidades teoricamente extraidas y la superficie global de oceanos y mares, o la calculadora me falla o no me salen las cuentas.

Y que conste, soy absolutamente opuesto a la sobre-explotación de los acuiferos subterraneos (vease Daimiel o Lorca que están cerca)

----------

termopar (27-mar-2015),Varanya (23-abr-2015)

----------


## termopar

Tienes toda la razón, a mi tampoco me salen las cuentas, no las habia hecho pero es mucho menos que lo que indica, casi inapreciable. O hay un error en el dato de extracción o en el de elevación de mares

----------

Jonasino (26-mar-2015)

----------

